

Quantum levitation: quantum superconductors locked in a magnetic field - RyanMcGreal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws6AAhTw7RA

======
jcarden
Wow. This is great. I haven't seen anything like this before. It would seem
the implications and applications are tremendous.

------
gus_massa
The video is very interesting, but I want to know more. Is there any
difference between this and a superconductor levitating in a magnetic field?
Is there any (easy) theoretical explanation / blog post?

------
DotNetPete1
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-temperature_superconductor>

------
DotNetPete1
All the startups focuses too much attention on web/mobile, i'd totally invest
in something like that over any web/mobile company right now.

